# I'm sure this question has been asked a million times but...



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

Is there any possible way to KEEP plants in a mbuna tank?!?!?!

Thanks
-Mike


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Success varies for many. 3 plants come to mind that seem to be the most successful. Vallisneria, Java fern, and dwarf Anubias.


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

I will definitely check those out. I just put an amazon sword plant in yesterday and they've turned it into a 24 hour buffet.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It really depends on your fish. I've seen the same species in one tank ignore the plants, and in the other tear them apart. I had luck with anubias previously, but others haven't.


----------



## djjay71 (Jun 12, 2008)

You almost have to just push it into a slot in the rocks to get it to stay because it doesn't make any real roots, but I've found that hornwort grows faster than my Mbunas can eat it.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Not just the type of plants, but also the condition the plants are in, the types of mbuna, the actual individual fish in question, etc. I can say that I tried and failed. I have a green thumb generally too (many planted tanks).


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

One of the mods here has great success with planted tanks and mbuna. His "secret" is to plant the tanks very heavily. If there are lots of plants everywhere they don't bother them as much. Maybe having the plants established before the juvie fish are put in might help too. If the fish are juvies and grow up with the plants that might help also. I know it's not impossible to have mbuna with plants but it does require some thought, work, and luck.


----------



## PiscesGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

I am preparing for my first cichlids... exciting stuff!! and would REALLY like plants, but keep hearing it's impossible. I'm sure glad I found this thread! How about onion plants with demasonis?


----------

